# Communication Error?



## Chiana (Jan 20, 2022)

I was in the middle of playing just after the start of the new day.  I played for about ten minutes and then the game shut down.  That was sixteen hours ago and I have been getting the "Communication Error" ever since then.  I play on an Android tablet.  I have a friend who plays on an iphone.  Her game also will not open today.  Is this a widespread thing?  I would have thought it was my own device if it had not been for my friend having an issue, too.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 20, 2022)

See if you can report the error code. I did that once and it was actually a problem and I got leaf tickets for it!


----------



## Chiana (Jan 20, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> See if you can report the error code. I did that once and it was actually a problem and I got leaf tickets for it!


Is the game working for you?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 20, 2022)

Chiana said:


> Is the game working for you?


Yep! Just booted it up to check.


----------



## Chiana (Jan 20, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> Yep! Just booted it up to check.


Thanks for checking.  So strange.  My friend whose game is not working lives two hours away and plays on a different device.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't know. I haven't been able to load the game for a few days either


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 21, 2022)

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't know. I haven't been able to load the game for a few days either


That is so crazy! Mine loaded just fine again today. I wonder why it won't load for you.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 21, 2022)

Ok it didn't work earlier, but I just tried again and got in this time. I am not sure why.


----------



## Chiana (Jan 21, 2022)

I tried setting up the game on my phone instead of my Android tablet.  I find the font too small, but gave it a go.  At first I got an error code saying the information did not match the information I signed up with.  I have no idea what that meant.  Then, I got the communication error message for a while.  Eventually the phone game started.  After I minute or two, I tried to check with my Happy Helper, but got a message that my plan had been cancelled.  The helper went away and the storage plan was no longer available even though I am paid up on both.  The small font was a problem on the phone, and the game played kind of slow on that device.  So, I removed the game from the phone.  For half an hour after that my tablet would not even try to launch the game.  The error message said I had another instance of the game open even when I shut the phone off.  Eventually the tablet tried to load the game and failed.  At about this time my friend whose game also would not open on an iphone suddenly had her game come back.  I had to wait until late this afternoon before my game came back.  When it returned, so did my happy helper availability and storage.  Unfortunately, since the helper had been cancelled the night before no gyroidites had been gathered for the current event.  The remaining issue is that any action which is accompanied with the spinning circle, like picking up a gyroidite, or catching a special fish or bug, takes a long time to complete.  It is very slow on that.  I have sent in a customer support request.  It is all very strange.


----------

